

College Cofounder of Min.us featured on Inc - martinshen
http://www.inc.com/coolest-college-start-ups-2011/min-us-file-sharing.html

======
BSeward
I'm a little disappointed to see min.us making headlines—it started off as a
fairly obvious clone of <http://www.dropmocks.com/>.

I guess min.us has built out their feature set a little more, and DropMocks
was just a side project of Glen Murphey's (open source!
<https://github.com/glenmurphy/dropmocks> ), but all the same it'd be more
heartening for original ideas if it was DropMocks that was getting this press.

[edit: In fact min.us is built on DropMock's source, in accordance with its
very permissive license but without acknowledgement and a little tactlessly in
my opinion.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/eailg/minus_code...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/eailg/minus_code_was_taken_from_an_open_source_version)
]

~~~
martinshen
Although it is based in part on the DropMocks code.. I know that the backend
is entirely different. Everyone cites min.us as an image sharing service but I
use it everyday to share HTML, CSS, PHP, MP3, AI, PSD and more files.

IMHO, leaning on someone else's UI is fine... taking someone's backend (the
harder part) is robbery.

~~~
BSeward
I haven't dug into this code at great length, but it looks like the images-
only limitation is totally artificial, gated by the isImage method on line 23
of
[https://github.com/glenmurphy/dropmocks/blob/master/files/mo...](https://github.com/glenmurphy/dropmocks/blob/master/files/mocklist.js)

Anyways, Dropmock's server-side code is ~500 lines of Python, the bulk of app
code is in JavaScript and comparing files like
[https://github.com/glenmurphy/dropmocks/raw/master/files/moc...](https://github.com/glenmurphy/dropmocks/raw/master/files/mock.js)
and <http://min.us/smedia/minus/scripts/mock.js> suggests that the heart of
the "harder part" is still Dropmocks.

------
scrrr
The implementation is really smooth, but - while not being a very frequent
visitor of Reddit at all - I've got the impression that minus lost to imgur.
But apparently the Internet isn't Reddit.

~~~
ffumarola
As a Reddit user, it would be easy to assume that imgur is 50% of the
internet, haha.

------
zank
It's pretty good website.

------
mindotus
:)

------
Brainfight
min.us is great

------
RedShadow
Awesome! :)

------
HeChien
Pretty cool! Nice job, John!

